# Erpressungs-Trojaner Bitcrypt geknackt



## jupp11 (22 Februar 2014)

http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Erpressungs-Trojaner-Bitcrypt-geknackt-2121158.html


> *Der Erpressungs-Trojaner Bitcrypt verschlüsselt Dateien des Anwenders und rückt die Daten nur gegen Zahlung von Lösegeld wieder raus. Sicherheitsexperten gelang es jedoch, die Verschlüsselung zu knacken.*
> 
> Rund 260 Euro sollten die Opfer an die Gauner überweisen, um ihre Daten wieder zu bekommen. Die hatte der Erpressungs-Trojaner Bitcrypt zuvor verschlüsselt; das zugehörige Entschlüsselungsprogramm der Autoren sollte der einzige Weg sein, die Daten wieder zu dechiffrieren.


----------

